# Latte had her first bath today!



## CuteHedgieGirl (Aug 28, 2009)

I have my baby her first bath today and she loved it.
I scooped oatmeal into the end of a panty hose sock and tied it off and ran it under warm water until the water was very cloudy.
I run the oatmeal out over her and she really seamed to like that,s he also liked me rubbing and cleaning her feet 

these are some pics

She was exploring the water









I was cleaning and massaging her feet  









Ringing out oatmeal water onto her back, she loves that!









She's so cute!!!









She accidentally sniffed in some water that dripped down her face and sneezed like 5 times, is that ok? i felt so bad for her though


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Another cutie  good pics


----------



## CuteHedgieGirl (Aug 28, 2009)

LarryT said:


> Another cutie  good pics


thanks!

I am loving her more and more every day


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

aww! she is so cute hehe


----------



## kurai18 (Aug 31, 2009)

Those pictures are adorable!!! I can't believe she is calm in the bath like that.. that's so precious.. My Bacon turns on his super speed burst when I put him in the bath.. He will not stay still for a single second. lol


----------



## CuteHedgieGirl (Aug 28, 2009)

kurai18 said:


> Those pictures are adorable!!! I can't believe she is calm in the bath like that.. that's so precious.. My Bacon turns on his super speed burst when I put him in the bath.. He will not stay still for a single second. lol


She loves the bath, she just lays there and lets me rub her and she likes when i touch her feet :lol: 
she really surprised me with how much she enjoyed the bath, she walked around and relaxed the whole time


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is an absolute angel!


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

Ender kind of hunkers down and stares at me like I'm abusing him or something. Well, that's since I started bathing him in something he can't crawl out of.

He usually gets an accidental nose dip every time (not by me, btw) and seems to be fine with it.

Latte's a cutie and so small!


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Adorable! She looks so relaxed in the bath. I'm sure the oatmeal felt wonderful on her back.


----------

